# Tandem Bike as a BOV



## pelenaka (Jul 22, 2011)

I've really been getting to in my research on bike camping or touring which is a whole different breed of bike then what I ride now (cruiser urban cycling). 

Hubby not so much mainly because he has bilateral knee issues & feels that he wouldn't be able to go more than a few feet.
Eventual we want to buy soem raw land within an hour of us for a BOL. We will be building a hidden shelter to offset the fact that it will be within an hour of major cities.

Besides looking for a new hobby (travel & camping) I want this to also double as a hobby that is useful. Simular to gun collecting 

So I got to thinking what method of biking would work best for us with hubby's physical limitations - my answer was touring tandem bicycle. 

Thoughts ?

Experiences ?


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Buy a motorcycle with a side car for your Hubby and supplies and keep the gas tank full and add stabilizer.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

First question that comes to my mind is if he's not pedaling, how long/far can you pedal for the both of you before tiring?

The next question is what direction are you looking for a BOL? If it's anywhere south of due east (let's use I-90E as a reference point) from the city, you're going to have some decent hills to deal with which may not be bike friendly. If you're looking NE, let's say towards Medina, you'll be in bike-friendly territory. If you go SE towards somewhere like Holland, it's pretty hilly terrain.


----------



## pelenaka (Jul 22, 2011)

RevWC said:


> Buy a motorcycle with a side car for your Hubby and supplies and keep the gas tank full and add stabilizer.


Thing about a motorcycle (rode for years) is the cost to keep it legally on the road, initial start up cost, space to store it so it's hidden, and the noise factor.

It's a good idea just for us not now.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## pelenaka (Jul 22, 2011)

bczoom said:


> First question that comes to my mind is if he's not pedaling, how long/far can you pedal for the both of you before tiring?
> 
> The next question is what direction are you looking for a BOL? If it's anywhere south of due east (let's use I-90E as a reference point) from the city, you're going to have some decent hills to deal with which may not be bike friendly. If you're looking NE, let's say towards Medina, you'll be in bike-friendly territory. If you go SE towards somewhere like Holland, it's pretty hilly terrain.


Good valid points. 
Hubby can bike now but it's limited as in he starts to hurt after a few miles. I was thinking that he could rest when it's easy or better yet gain or keep the strength he has now.

Thanks for the reminder about terrain it is hilly mountainous when we head down toward the southern tier of New York. We both enjoy the Cuba area but I can't see us making it to a BOL on a bike or even a car if things are bad. 
I'll mention the Medina area to him.

I was also thinking of an aftermarket electric assist motor if it's quiet enough.

bczoom, are you a New Yorker ?

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Are ATV's or UTV's an option for you? UTV's have 2-3 person seating plus a bed in the back for storage.

Don't live there anymore but do visit or pass through once in awhile. I grew up in the Derby/Angola area then spent a couple years in the city while going to college. After college, I lived in East Aurora, then Holland before moving out of the state almost 20 years ago. I still have family in Lyndonville, South Wales, as well as the Rochester and Finger Lake areas.

BTW, there are pockets of flatter land in the South and SW directions. Along the lake and heading out the 219 (around Springville) can get you some flat areas.


----------



## pelenaka (Jul 22, 2011)

bczoom said:


> Are ATV's or UTV's an option for you? UTV's have 2-3 person seating plus a bed in the back for storage.
> 
> Don't live there anymore but do visit or pass through once in awhile. I grew up in the Derby/Angola area then spent a couple years in the city while going to college. After college, I lived in East Aurora, then Holland before moving out of the state almost 20 years ago. I still have family in Lyndonville, South Wales, as well as the Rochester and Finger Lake areas.
> 
> BTW, there are pockets of flatter land in the South and SW directions. Along the lake and heading out the 219 (around Springville) can get you some flat areas.


No, an atv isn't an option both physically & financially.

I really think that bicycles are highly under rated in a SHTF situation.

Well we just might be related, lol. I was born in Silver Creek & have family almost in every place you mentioned. Distant family.

I found a blog about a couple who are touring on a tandem. Seems like good advice & I'm enjoying the posts. Sent a link to hubby to skim through.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

pelenaka said:


> Thing about a motorcycle (rode for years) is the cost to keep it legally on the road, initial start up cost, space to store it so it's hidden, and the noise factor.
> 
> It's a good idea just for us not now.
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


I've seen a lot of very quiet motorcycles lately. The loud pipes are more of a social statement and a warning to nearby motorists.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

pelenaka said:


> Good valid points.
> Hubby can bike now but it's limited as in he starts to hurt after a few miles. I was thinking that he could rest when it's easy or better yet gain or keep the strength he has now.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder about terrain it is hilly mountainous when we head down toward the southern tier of New York. We both enjoy the Cuba area but I can't see us making it to a BOL on a bike or even a car if things are bad.
> ...


 I'm sittign here now with a big knot on my knee from Bakers Cyst,my knees are both bad about going out.
I bought bike a with forward pedals,no strain on knees .They are pricey bt well worth it.My hubby is disabled and he can even ride one for awhile.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

A tandem bike is good for exercise but I can't imagine using it as a BOV unless you're preparing for an EMP attack. I would think a car, truck, or van would be much better for a BOV. You can get there quickly and you could haul a lot of stuff. Once you're done with it you could drop it off somewhere a mile from where you'd be living.


----------



## pelenaka (Jul 22, 2011)

BillS said:


> A tandem bike is good for exercise but I can't imagine using it as a BOV unless you're preparing for an EMP attack. I would think a car, truck, or van would be much better for a BOV. You can get there quickly and you could haul a lot of stuff. Once you're done with it you could drop it off somewhere a mile from where you'd be living.


A vehicle is only as good as the passable road & fuel that you have for it. I think that having one will bring a world of hurt down on us if we were bugging out. Our end game is to have a bit of raw land with a bunker which woukld be already stocked with our preps ect. Then all we would have to worry about is getting us there.


----------

